# Rick Graham Guest Solo (Polyphia - Envision) Tabs



## Guamskyy (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey guys,

I long hand transcribed Rick Graham's guest solo on the song Envision by Polyphia by closely watching his tutorial video on youtube here :

Polyphia 'Envision' - Rick Graham guest solo (Guitar Lesson) - YouTube

Now I know for a fact this isn't 100% correct (especially on the crazy tapping part) so if you guys can correct it and maybe possibly transcribe it onto gp5 or something that will be awesome! Apologize in advance that the tabs are in JPEG format, that's the only usable format my scanner had.









Thanks guys!


----------

